# Vintage Airplane Day



## Violator (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi everyone -- Here are a few shots from Vintage Airplane Day at Paine Field in Everett, WA. The show also featured a Bearcat and Tigetcat (posted pics of them last week!), a couple Mustangs, and five AT-6s. The #5 Boeing 787 happened to do a takeoff and landing, so that was a neat surprise.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 5, 2010)

Great pics!!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice ones!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 5, 2010)

Excellent pics!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice shots.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 5, 2010)

Great Pic's.... love that Fairchild 24 !!

Charles


----------



## Geedee (Sep 7, 2010)

Thats a great set of pics !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pics of some very nice birds. I especially liked the first one, of the relatively rare B25C which, I think, must be the ex- TFC Duxford machine, 'Grumpy'. Got some good detail pics of her when she first arrived in the UK, back in about 1988, still in 'dirty' bare metal. She's the last surviving ex-RAF Mitchell, AFAIK.


----------

